# WTB 14 or 15 foot jon boat



## SX2 (Oct 31, 2008)

WTB 14 or 15 foot jon boat! If you or someone you know is looking to sell one please call or text me at anytime.

801-554-9871 

Thank you.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

How much are you looking at spending?


----------

